# Advice on Tank Repaint or Decals



## Kato (Feb 2, 2012)

I recently ran across a old kids 20" Stelber bike that I'm planning on restoring. It's really rough but I can see threw that and have a plan. I'm gonna to a complete tear down, have a chromer and a pinstripe guy lined up, plan on doing the mechanics and re-paint myself except for the tank. To me that is the focal point of the KOOL little bike............and I want to make sure its done right.

I'm looking for advice on somebody that can re-paint or if I should find somebody to make a replica decal.
I was planning on redoing the paint on the tank and have somebody do the artwork.
Looking for ideas / opinions.........names / locations - I'm in Ohio but can ship.
I'd really like to have somebody re-paint the artwork on the tank if possible.


----------



## Dave K (Feb 2, 2012)

That looks like very nice original paint.  First thing I would do it give it a good cleaning and see what you really have.  I really think you will be better off just cleaning it up and skipping the repaint.


----------



## Kato (Feb 2, 2012)

Unfortunately it sat in a barn for a long time..........what I thought was bird / pigeon crap isn't. Its old paint and varnish and it isn't coming off - not at all. I've tried everything I can think on and it's not budging - unless somebody has some suggestions I haven't tried yet.


----------



## robertc (Feb 2, 2012)

Kato,

I'm like Dave, original paint is the way to go with that little jewel. Have you tried WD-40 and OOOO steel wool?


----------



## Kato (Feb 3, 2012)

Robert - Cleaning and going with the original paint was my gameplan.........I've tried both W-40 and the 0000 steel wool - nothing budged.
             What ever paint and varnish that is on it has been on it a long long time and would take dynamite to get off.
             I picked a few spots where I know I need to repaint and I can barely scrape it off with a wire brush.


----------



## dougfisk (Feb 4, 2012)

If it is paint or varnish:

Abrasive route- try carefully wet sanding with 400, 600, or whatever grit it takes to remove it.  You will need to be careful to stop short of the original paint & decals

Chemical route - try lacquer thinner, oven cleaner, and paint stripper.  Again, you need to stop the stripping action short of the original fiinish.


----------



## Kato (Feb 4, 2012)

Doug.........I tried the lacquer thinner with no luck. I think I may try the abrasive route next.
Yesterday I saw the oven cleaner idea in another post and will try that next - - the paint thinner will be after that.
The art work on the tank is all paint - no decal so I'm hoping the paint the factory used is tougher than the paint / varnish that's all over it.

If all else fails I talked to a really nice guy at an antique show this morning that does a variety of restorations.
I saw some of his work at the show and it was really nice. He said he'd have no problem doing the tank for me.
He seemed almost as excited to work on the little bike as I...........and his shop is 10 mins from my house.

Thanks for the info........


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 4, 2012)

*make sure to photo the heck out of it*

take a bunch of straight on shots and detail shots of the logo, also measure the position if you can. That will help the person recreating the art.
That is really nice art and is a shame it cannot be saved. You might want to ask the restorer guy if he can ty to save the paint?


----------

